# Izzy and Lilly! Pic heavy



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

So after getting a new card because I couldn't stand not having my camera, here are some pictures of Izzy and Lilly! Lilly has grown a lot since the first pics I posted of her but she still doesn't feel safe enough in the bathroom to play on the floor, just the counter. Izzy on the other hand bounces all over the place and there is no where in the bathroom she can't get to!









































































Pics of the boys to come later!


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

And one more of Izzy getting into everything


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Awe the girls are sad that no one thought they were cute


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

Aww, i think they are adorable


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

So cute!<3 They look like they get into everything.


----------



## shooper (Feb 22, 2011)

We were all just speecless!! They're cuties!


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

Too cute! I love lillys coloring!

Izzy reminds me of one of my old rats, Looks just like her and seems to have a knack for getting into things... especially trouble!


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

They are so cute they look like they have great personalities i love there color


----------

